# Selling music door to door



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

Not sure where to put this, but I guess here it would be most relevant...

Today I got an unexpected ring on the door, and as usual it was someone wanting money for something, except this time it was something I've never heard of being sold door to door: music. It was some girl selling CD's for 10$ of a Montreal based band, supposedly written, recorded and packaged all by themselves. She let me have a listen to it on her ipod, and it sounded like the standard alternative rock/pop, so I wasn't interested.

But I was just wondering if anyone else has heard of people "distributing" their music like that and what they think of it. To me it doesn't seem like the most effective or efficient way of doing it, especially not in middle class neighborhoods which you would have to spend a couple of hours driving around in your car to only hit a hundred or so houses... or maybe I'm wrong, and I should recommend this to my friend once his band finished their CD.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm in a Jehova's Witness band and its the only way they'll let us distribute it.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I'm in a Jehova's Witness band


Clips? Man, I cant imagine what a Jehova's Witness band must sound like? But I'm willing to be swayed either way. :rockon2:


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Weren't lap steels and lesson books sold door to door years ago?


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I'm in a Jehova's Witness band and its the only way they'll let us distribute it.


Uh, is that supposed to be a joke? This may sound a bit silly, but my mother is a Jehova's Witness, and has been for some time, so I asked her and she confirmed that there is nothing preventing you from distributing your music like any other band as long as everything is legal and your music and all doesn't contradict any biblical principals. And, of course, it would be out of the question to promote your band while you're going door to door informing people about your religion.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

When I was in highschool, a very cute girl (she couldn't have been older than 18) rang our door, selling magazine subscriptions. She wasn't a local. She said she was from Montreal. Montreal to New Brunswick...that's a far way to go to sell magazines. I always wondered what he story was.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

drak10687 said:


> Uh, is that supposed to be a joke? This may sound a bit silly, but my mother is a Jehova's Witness, and has been for some time,



Yeah it was a joke. My mother didn't like it either. She's a musician.

On a serious note. I started playing music because of a door to door salesmen. It was the ontario conservatory of music. They came to the door with an accordian claiming that if we gave them just half an hour they would prove how easy it was to learn an instrument. So they taught some accordian stuff that I can't even remember how it went. I ended up talking my parents in to signing me up for guitar lessons. For the next 6 months I went once a week to what I know now as the most brutal lessons ever. They teach you very very slowly. It took you 3 weeks to learn one chord as they teach it one note at a time. Or atleast they did then. After 6 months I quit and on my own learned alot faster.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Door to door solicitation pisses me off worse than telemarketing. I don't see why it's still legal after all these years. You ring my doorbell, I gotta stop what I'm doing, put on my pants :banana: and go answer the door.. so you can try to sell me something? :sport-smiley-002:

I say.. don't do it, ever, or support the practice by purchasing anything that way.

..I just had a thought, maybe if I didn't bother putting on pants first they'd stop coming to my house after a while?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Robboman said:


> ..I just had a thought, maybe if I didn't bother putting on pants first they'd stop coming to my house after a while?


I would imagine it would work wonders for us slightly out of shape old guys.


----------

